

Denial 101x: Making Sense of Climate Science Denial - carlosgg
https://www.edx.org/course/uqx/uqx-denial101x-making-sense-climate-4371#.VCF-YfldXD8

======
gus_massa
One of the problems with the current state of this issue is that both sides
abuses of name calling. I think there are no "Climate Science Deniers" out
there. There is a "Climate Science" for sure!

A better description is "Anthropogenic Climate Change Deniers" (or
"Anthropogenic Global Warming Skeptics"). Are this changes created by the
human activities?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Both are irrelevant - its just blame-throwing. The climate is changing
regardless. What will we do about it? Doing nothing is not acceptable.

